# What can in use for a small diorama box?



## Catherinerflynn (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I make tiny houses which need a setting in which to be displayed. The houses are 15cm high x 10cm width. The ideal size for them to live in is about the size of a sardine can. I Currently make my boxes out of porcelain clay but that is fiddly and takes time. I'd much rather find something in the world that could be reused as a little diorama box. Anyone got any ideas? My thoughts so far...

Sardine can - possibily but unfortunately they are undulating and not flat one he bottom. So you can tell its a can that has been reused. Also, how would I get rid of that annoying cerrated edge?

Altoid tin - after taking the lid off, you're left with two little holes which just doesn't look great. And I think an altoid tin would be just a little bit too small. 

(The diorama boxes with houses in will be sold in art/craft shops so the finish does need to look really good.)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

How about styrene sheet and rod? you can cut box out of flat sheet and join the edges with styrene cement. you can use "L" shape to make the corners tidy and strong. search for a product called Evergreen or Plastruct.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

What about the clear plastic boxes used by baseball card collectors?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wife suggests makeup cases or compacts, or Candy tins.
I'm thinking match boxes?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Anchovy tins come in cardboard boxes. Maybe so do other kinds of canned fish?


----------

